# english activities for children in summer



## anamconde (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello:
Next july I'm going to Estoril, so I'd like to know some summer camps or activities in english for children from 3 and 5 years old.
Anyone knows?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Emmis (Mar 21, 2010)

anamconde said:


> Hello:
> Next july I'm going to Estoril, so I'd like to know some summer camps or activities in english for children from 3 and 5 years old.
> Anyone knows?
> Thanks in advance.


I know they do have summer camps at St. James' Primary School, but that may be only for children of 6 years+. You could contact them as they are incredibly helpful and they may be able to tell you about a summer school that's more suitable for little ones.

xxx


----------

